# Lady Majik Went To The Rainbow Bridge



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

With a broken heart I had to send my Great Pyrenees (with a tad of Saint Bernard mixed in) , Lady Majik to the Rainbow Bridge yesterday. I had been her "for the ret of her life foster" since last Oct. According to her micro chip info, she was born Feb. 6, 2008, making her 14 years, 5 months old (less one day) old when she left me yesterday. That is quite old for such a large breed dog. I think this tells us that previous owners took very good care of her.

She did come to me with a bad rear end. At some point she hade been hit by a car and her lower back was fused. Her beautiful plumed tail had been so badly broken it did not heal properly and she could not wag it, nor sit on it. She could barely get it lifted high enough to do he business. Her right hip also seemed "not right. I am only guessing, but perhaps when she was hit by the car, it was on her right rear side. She moved slow, but this did not stop her from doing what comes natural to Pyrenees--she patrolled the entire back yard 2-3 times a day. She check out every bush, pot plant, the stack of fire wood, fence. She wanted to know if anything was different or changed.

She was a character and my brother and I got such a kick out of her. She seemed to have a clock that told her it was meal time and she let us know it. She would get our attention by barking and spinning a few times out in front of us. One of us would say "Are you hungry? do you want to eat?" and she would bounce her front paws about 4" off the floor and bark, swing her head and bark. My brother would laugh at her. He fixed her supper about as much as I did.

She could be sleeping in the living room, or out on the patio (we kept the door open) and if one of us went into the kitchen, she somehow knew. Next thing we knew, she would be standing at the end of the var peering around at u. She was watching to see if we were going toge4t some food, and maybe she could con us out of a bite or two. How I am going to miss that sweet face peering around the bar at me when I go into the kitchen. She could be sleeping and I could put her veggies on to steam (diced sweet potato, cut up apple, cutup fresh broccoli, and frozen green beans) and about the time they started to steam, her she would come. She knew it was her food. She so loved those veggies and boiled chicken added in her kibble. I also stirred in a TBS of coconut oil, and topped it with a TBS of pumpkin puree. My brother would say to her "Majik, you eat better than I do."

For a few weeks, sometimes she could not get her rear up and she would give a bark and we would see she was wanting up and lift her rear and she would get a drink, or go outside to do her business and patrol the yard.

But then her rear totally gave out last Saturday and she could not get up at all, and when we tried to lift her, she just went limp. She could not turn over, so I turned her every 1 1/2 to 2 hours during the day. I still had the washable diapers and X-large puddle pads from when my last Pry had trouble with her back legs after an illness (but she recovered) and I used them on Majik. But her right rear leg seems not to have feeling in it. Always when I checked her nails, etc, she would jerk her legs. But Saturday, it didn't matter what I did, she didn't move her right rear leg as she did the other 3 legs. She ate less and less. She mostly slept, bur when awake would watch out the backdoor and I knew she wanted to be outside. As much as it broke my heart I could not keep her and let her suffer and be so miserable any longer.

She is now in great company at the Rainbow Bridge with all of the dogs throughout all my life. She is whole, she has no pain, she can run and roll and maybe she and Jerry will get to meet before I get there. I will never forget this funny, sweet old girl, I will never stop loving her

By the way, she is being cremated and her ashes will be buried in the back yard with 3 other Pyrs and 5 golden retrieves. Also some of my husband's ashes as he requested.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Awww, I am so sorry. I know you will really miss her. You gave her a great last 9 months. Bless you for taking in the old dogs and loving them so well.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm really sorry to hear about your loss of Lady Majik. She always seemed like such a sweet girl whenever you posted about her. You gave her a fantastic last few years and I know you guys will miss her.


----------



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

So sorry for your loss. Thanks for giving her a wonderful last few months.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m so sorry for your loss. She was a very pretty girl and yes — what a nice long life for such a large breed dog. It’s so great you loved her so well in her final months.


----------



## CharSid (9 mo ago)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

What a good looking dog. So sorry for your loss


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

What a beautiful dog! It sounds like she had a great life with you, and I'm sure she will be greatly missed. Awesome long life for such a big dog, but then, it's never long enough...


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

I’m so sorry for your loss. Lady Majic was fortunate to have lived the last months of her life with you and your brother.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I’m so sorry. She was very lucky to share her last months with you. She looks very happy in the pictures ❤


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sandra, I'm so very sorry for your loss. She was so very blessed to have spent her final months with you. I know she wasn't a golden, but she has to be an honorary one, so would you like me to add her name to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear Lady Majik crossed the Rainbow Bridge.
I know her time with you was her best, she knew she was loved. 

Godspeed Lady Majik


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you for sharing her stories with us - I remember you telling us how much you and your brother were enjoying her. By the look of the pictures, she was living her best life with you. She knew she was home with real dog people. How wonderful her last months were so full of love. I know she's leaving behind a big empty space. I'm so sorry you lost her so soon. Thinking of you.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

My sincerest sympathy for your loss of Lady Majik. Seniors are special and she will be missed I know.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

swishywagga said:


> Sandra, I'm so very sorry for your loss. She was so very blessed to have spent her final months with you. I know she wasn't a golden, but she has to be an honorary one, so would you like me to add her name to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


Yes I would. She was a special girl who had had it rough. having been hit by a car at some point, her lower back fused, her tail unable to wag, unable to sit normal. But she enjoyed life. thanks so much.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry for this sadness. You are such a beautiful person to take care of this special senior girl. I hope you will find some comfort in knowing that you gave her so much love.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

I am so sorry to read this news. She was majestic. You provided her such precious time on this earth. You are in my thoughts.💔


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

3 goldens said:


> Yes I would. She was a special girl who had had it rough. having been hit by a car at some point, her lower back fused, her tail unable to wag, unable to sit normal. But she enjoyed life. thanks so much.


I have added your special girl to the list x


----------



## Violetmary (Jul 31, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Sandra. ♥


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss of the lovely Lady Majik. How comforting that she was able to spend the rest of her days in peace, love and comfort. Sending warm thoughts to you for comfort now.


----------



## sweiss1590 (Aug 14, 2021)

God bless you for taking care of this sweet girl! Godspeed, Lady Majik.


----------



## kikis_retrieving_service (Mar 29, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I loved reading your updates and seeing your photos on Lady Majik. She was such a special girl, and had the best life with you.


----------

